# Tube amps unite



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Let's show off our tube amp .
How I got mine is weird got it on commission made $900 for the fella so its either I played $900 or I earned it lol.

So here is my 1979 mesa boogie mark IIa ,15" speaker, and 5way eq . not bad for your fist tube amp

















proud boogie owner


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Sure! Here's my Rivera Venus 6, 2x12. 35 watts of Class 'A' glory.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Dr Z Maz 8 into a Traynor DHX212 with a WGS Reaper and Veteran 30



Dr Z Carmen Ghia with a Zbest 2x12 and Celestion V30s (pictured with Zbest 1x12 with a Celestion V30)



Dr Z Mini original Eminence Ramrod



Traynor YGL1 with a DHX12 Blue Dog in the combo and Silver Bell in the cab



There's also an older Fender Twin, Orange Tiny Terror and an Egnater Rebel 20 with matching 1x12 with a Greenback kicking around here too.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sulphur said:


> Dr Z Maz 8 into a Traynor DHX212 with a WGS Reaper and Veteran 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holly cow sulphur you have a collection going on. Buddy sold his mesa to me because he bought an Dr.z 

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Moot said:


> Sure! Here's my Rivera Venus 6, 2x12. 35 watts of Class 'A' glory.


I hear great things about them amps are they true 

proud boogie owner


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

silvertonebetty said:


> Holly cow sulphur you have a collection going on. Buddy sold his mesa to me because he bought an Dr.z
> 
> proud boogie owner


Ya, a bit of a Z addiction. 8)

Do you know what Z he bought?

That's a cool Boogie you have there.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sulphur said:


> Ya, a bit of a Z addiction. 8)
> 
> Do you know what Z he bought?
> 
> That's a cool Boogie you have there.


Thanks and he got his z custom ordered its only 50watt though . I must share a video of my mesa when I post it to YouTube.
It broke and completely quiet part way through payments and he took it from me. I was so scared I wasn't going to get it back , but he got it all fixed and didn't charge me for it lol now there are 5new tubes and its been recapped for nothing 

proud boogie owner


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I got some!

Budda Verbmaster










Fryette Memphis 30










Koch Studiotone XL










Fender Hot Rod Deluxe










'68 Traynor YSR-1 modded


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

silvertonebetty said:


> I hear great things about them amps are they true?


The Venus, like most amps from Rivera, isn't for the inexperienced, but once you know how to dial it up it's a versatile, inspiring amp. It has the best clean channel I've had since my TopHat Ambassador 35, but far more versatile. 

As as for the Dr. Zed amps, I've never had the opportunity to even try one! So I'm jealous over those. And the OP's Boogie looks like an awesome amp! 

We live in a Golden Age for amplifiers!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Moot said:


> The Venus, like most amps from Rivera, isn't for the inexperienced, but once you know how to dial it up it's a versatile, inspiring amp. It has the best clean channel I've had since my TopHat Ambassador 35, but far more versatile.
> 
> As as for the Dr. Zed amps, I've never had the opportunity to even try one! So I'm jealous over those. And the OP's Boogie looks like an awesome amp!
> 
> We live in a Golden Age for amplifiers!


My friend owns an 75 fender twin but I like my mesa a lot more than his fender


Moot said:


> The Venus, like most amps from Rivera, isn't for the inexperienced, but once you know how to dial it up it's a versatile, inspiring amp. It has the best clean channel I've had since my TopHat Ambassador 35, but far more versatile.
> 
> As as for the Dr. Zed amps, I've never had the opportunity to even try one! So I'm jealous over those. And the OP's Boogie looks like an awesome amp!
> 
> We live in a Golden Age for amplifiers!



proud boogie owner


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

That amp!!!!!!!!!!! 









davetcan said:


> '68 Traynor YSR-1 modded


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL. Still the best sounding amp I've owned, and I've owned a bunch. Not usable as it sits though. It's developed a "crackle"
for lack of a better word, once it's warmed up fully, and so far no one has been able to figure it out. I think 3 different techs have looked at it. Possibly as simple as a cold solder joint somewhere. Wild Bill did the mods and I did the cosmetics.



Ti-Ron said:


> That amp!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 13457


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2015)

silvertonebetty said:


> I hear great things about them amps are they true
> 
> proud boogie owner


mmm yup. here's my 55w 212 fandango.












Moot said:


> The Venus, like most amps from Rivera, isn't for the inexperienced, but once you know how to dial it up it's a versatile, inspiring amp.
> It has the best clean channel I've had since my TopHat Ambassador 35, but far more versatile.


I can't disagree with this. From fender cleans to marshall crunch.
I haven't completely explored mine yet. Every little (and I mean little)
turn of any knob gets a totally diferent sound.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2015)

I traded this for the Fandango and a '10 FSR Ivory Strat (Ebony/Ivory series. only 250 of each colour made).


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I traded this for the Fandango and a '10 FSR Ivory Strat (Ebony/Ivory series. only 250 of each colour made).



What at a beast of an amp! I can see how your Fandango would be easier to move around. More versatile, too.
But, man! It must have been fun to crank that monster up.
(Good trade, btw!)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not that much easier, if I recall correctly that Fandango is 75 - 80 lbs. If it's the one I had it's an extremely nice amp and I only got rid of it due to the weight.



Moot said:


> What at a beast of an amp! I can see how your Fandango would be easier to move around. More versatile, too.
> But, man! It must have been fun to crank that monster up.
> (Good trade, btw!)


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Moot said:


> The Venus, like most amps from Rivera, isn't for the inexperienced, but once you know how to dial it up it's a versatile, inspiring amp. It has the best clean channel I've had since my TopHat Ambassador 35, but far more versatile.
> 
> As as for the Dr. Zed amps, I've never had the opportunity to even try one! So I'm jealous over those. And the OP's Boogie looks like an awesome amp!
> 
> We live in a Golden Age for amplifiers!


The boogie are not for beginners I found that out.it took 2 hole days to dial in my sound lol, so many switches lol 7 on the front and two on the back lol

proud boogie owner


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Here's my Rivera Fandango 55 Watt 112 open back combo with a 112 closed back extension cabinet. The two cabinet types really compliment each other. I get the airy spacious chime from the open back and a very breathy and expressive bottom end from the extension cabinet. For those who haven't tried one these really are superb amplifiers. And built to last.

For smaller spaces I'll run the combo alone and use the half power switch.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ok, now that everyone's posted the good stuff, i bring you, the low rent district:


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Fuchs is the low rent district?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

'83 JCM800 2203 with matching G12-65 loaded cab (bought separately).

This thing is gold.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have the same problems that most here do. Amps I've owned over the last few years:
Traynor YCV50 and Darkhorse








Darkhorse again, and old 6V6 bassmate, an old YGM3 that I miss and a YCV20 (YGL 1 is missing)









Nice ltd edition DRRI








Nice little tweed champ that someone on here built








A pro jr that I should have kept








That same old bassmate (I've bought it twice now), a Reverb Master that I love, and a great YGM3 reissue








and the latest, a YBA-1 Mod1 Bass Master


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

BMW-KTM said:


> Here's my Rivera Fandango 55 Watt 112 open back combo with a 112 closed back extension cabinet. The two cabinet types really compliment each other. I get the airy spacious chime from the open back and a very breathy and expressive bottom end from the extension cabinet. For those who haven't tried one these really are superb amplifiers. And built to last.
> 
> For smaller spaces I'll run the combo alone and use the half power switch.


That's a great idea. I'll likely be ordering a second cab soon and will get an open back now that I read your post - makes sense.

I can't contribute to this thread, since I only have solid state amps in the house. It sucks.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

BMW-KTM said:


> Fuchs is the low rent district?



no i meant the lil nite train & the special 6. the cab is just "slumming" hahahahah


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

adcandour said:


> That's a great idea. I'll likely be ordering a second cab soon and will get an open back now that I read your post - makes sense.
> 
> I can't contribute to this thread, since I only have solid state amps in the house. It sucks.


My next major amp purchase will likely be a Boogie Mark V head. If I get it I will match it with a Road King 412 cabinet rather than a Rectifier cab because it's built such that two speakers are open back and the other two are closed where the Recto is all closed.

Road King cab


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> Fuchs is the low rent district?


My place is a low rental I just sold the dot on shaft to finish paying the mesa off

proud boogie owner


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey Mud Guy! The last picture that you posted; the YGM3. Where does that amp place in your collection? That particular amp is one of my all time favorites. Mine is a 1976 and was refurbished by Dean Zink in Michigan. Maybe it is just my old age and experience that recognizes this now. I was always a Fender Super Reverb, Super Six, or Concert snob. That model YGM3 is just sweet simplicity, when it is in good working condition.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I sold that old YGM-3. I miss it, but the reissue is as nice. The only issue I had was that the grill cover is helo on with velcro and tended to rattle a bit. It's a bit of a different beast with the open back. 



Tone Chaser said:


> Hey Mud Guy! The last picture that you posted; the YGM3. Where does that amp place in your collection? That particular amp is one of my all time favorites. Mine is a 1976 and was refurbished by Dean Zink in Michigan. Maybe it is just my old age and experience that recognizes this now. I was always a Fender Super Reverb, Super Six, or Concert snob. That model YGM3 is just sweet simplicity, when it is in good working condition.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

My one and only amp, currently. Allen Old Flame 2x10, which is essentially a Super Reverb with a few enhancements, built old-school, handwired point-to-point. I have owned it for about 6 years now. It sounds good at low volume, sounds f'n great (and shakes the walls) with the volume at 12 o'clock and the master at 2-3 o'clock.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Bogner Ecstasy Classic- Great amp, but I hate the mirror polished chrome plate...makes things very hard to read to my eyes.
CAA OD-100 SH/SE- Also a great amp, only wish it was a 3 channel like the Bogner. But very useable, easier to dial in than the Bogner.

I only ever meant to keep one, but they keep fighting it out to stay!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Bogner Ecstasy Classic- Great amp, but I hate the mirror polished chrome plate...makes things very hard to read to my eyes.
> CAA OD-100 SH/SE- Also a great amp, only wish it was a 3 channel like the Bogner. But very useable, easier to dial in than the Bogner.
> 
> I only ever meant to keep one, but they keep fighting it out to stay!


How would you described the tonal character of the CAA?
The only guy I know using one is Dave Grohl.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

My tube amps get love daily. Many times a day I play them.










- - - Updated - - -



mud_guy said:


> Nice ltd edition DRRI
> 
> 
> Nice little tweed champ that someone on here built
> View attachment 13472


I built that one. You still have it! I remember shipping it to Halifax. Did you ever change out the speaker?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My fender blues junior with Cannabis Rex Speaker before I added the Billm mods.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

pattste said:


> My one and only amp, currently. Allen Old Flame 2x10, which is essentially a Super Reverb with a few enhancements, built old-school, handwired point-to-point. I have owned it for about 6 years now. It sounds good at low volume, sounds f'n great (and shakes the walls) with the volume at 12 o'clock and the master at 2-3 o'clock.



I've built two Old Flames - one 2x10" and one 15" combo. Both of them were wonderful! Just big ol' Fender class A/B tone. When people refer to "Blackface" tones this is exactly that.


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

For the tube heads!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> How would you described the tonal character of the CAA?
> The only guy I know using one is Dave Grohl.


The cleans are the best fender cleans you can get on a high gain amp.
it does a nice gritty classic rock tone with the gain turned fairly low.
pretty much with the same settings, cranking the gain and adding an OD pedal gets the overdriven 80's Marshall hotrodded Marshall tone. Really sweet, tons of sustain and balanced sounding. It's a really great amp, low volumes as well as high...higher volumes you can roll off the gain a bit. Hard to find any faults in such a versatile and balanced amp.
Except it's plain-Jane looks 
its basically the PT-100 with a little less gain although still lots, and a few less buttons/knobs. More suited to classic rock and modern blues, but does metal well with gain cranked and OD. And lots of guys have played the PT...Steve Stevens, reb beach, etc.

i didn't know grohl had one too....I'm a DG fan,maybe that's why I like the amp too!


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

My little collection.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/unitedcombofrt_zpsvijkuhof.jpg
I have the solid state version of this amp. It's a United D15TR made by Garnet, a good single tube amp. If I find one I'll probably buy it. A 12" combo with a 6v6 tube.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> My fender blues junior with Cannabis Rex Speaker before I added the Billm mods.


That's a nice, simple-yet-versatile rig. Good choices!
I loved the two Blues Jr.'s I used to use.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I tried a bunch of amps at the local music store, but i found this one on Kijiji and fell in love with it right away. Can't wait for Billm to send it back to me.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> I tried a bunch of amps at the local music store, but i found this one on Kijiji and fell in love with it right away. Can't wait for Billm to send it back to me.


what kind

proud boogie owner


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Fender SuperSonic 22 112.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

silvertonebetty said:


> what kind
> 
> proud boogie owner


Can't remember all the amps I tried, but my two favorites were the Fender Blues Junior, and the Marshall Class V. I'm still learning to play so I don't want 500 amp settings and modelling and all that stuff. For now i just wanted a nice clean amp. My first amp is a used Fender DSP 15, and it has a few effects, but when you turn the knobs for the effects its all hiss crackle and pop. I went with the blues Junior because i got a great deal on it, it came with the Cannabis Rex speaker, the original speaker in the box, and as soon as I played it, I knew it was what I was looking for. i love the master volume feature, crank up the master volume to heat up the tubes, but turn the normal volume down to 2 or 3 for playing in the house.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> Can't remember all the amps I tried, but my two favorites were the Fender Blues Junior, and the Marshall Class V. I'm still learning to play so I don't want 500 amp settings and modelling and all that stuff. For now i just wanted a nice clean amp. My first amp is a used Fender DSP 15, and it has a few effects, but when you turn the knobs for the effects its all hiss crackle and pop. I went with the blues Junior because i got a great deal on it, it came with the Cannabis Rex speaker, the original speaker in the box, and as soon as I played it, I knew it was what I was looking for. i love the master volume feature, crank up the master volume to heat up the tubes, but turn the normal volume down to 2 or 3 for playing in the house.


as much as i love the mesa its not an amp for beginners. ive had it for 3months or so and just figuring it out lol 

proud boogie owner


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

silvertonebetty said:


> as much as i love the mesa its not an amp for beginners. ive had it for 3months or so and just figuring it out lol
> 
> proud boogie owner


Exactly! Eventually I will probably move on to a hybrid, but for now I am loving it clean and simple. I have a multi digital effects pedal, but again, that is super complicated to use, I should have just saved my money and not bought it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

silvertonebetty said:


> as much as i love the mesa its not an amp for beginners. ive had it for 3months or so and just figuring it out lol


I don't always understand everything you type, but that comment rings like a bell. The good news, I guess, is once you get the Mark sorted out, those old Marshalls and Fenders will be a piece of cake with their passive EQs. Good on ya for plowing through - I know it must be frustrating sometimes, but you got the amp at such a good price, its worth it.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

My Reinhardt 18 and my newest addition (just arrived today!) a Toneking Royalist 15! Both killer sounding Marshall amps!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> I don't always understand everything you type, but that comment rings like a bell. The good news, I guess, is once you get the Mark sorted out, those old Marshalls and Fenders will be a piece of cake with their passive EQs. Good on ya for plowing through - I know it must be frustrating sometimes, but you got the amp at such a good price, its worth it.


yes it is. and ya I'm no grammar student lol . but i try my best lol 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's my current incarnation of an Allen Accomplice. I stripped the tolex, used a simple Antique Danish Oil finish and made a new baffle and grille cloth. 

Sorry for the blurry pics - my iPhone's camera lens is scuffed.







The Accomplice is my favourite ever Grab-n-Go amp.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It gives them a nice glow!

re: mesa, it's a case of 1. read the manual! and 2. use your ears.

Diablo, I almost bought Alain's OD100 and kind of regretted it once I needed a clean channel again haha.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> Holly cow sulphur you have a collection going on. Buddy sold his mesa to me because he bought an Dr.z
> 
> proud boogie owner


He's not the only one that has a Dr. Z fetish! Right now I am Rockin an Antidote/Zverb, also had a MAZ 18 112 combo and a Mini Z at one point. Too Costly to keep all of them though! I don't have a recent pic but the ZVerb has been switched out for one with matching grill cloth!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Budda said:


> re: mesa, it's a case of 1. read the manual! and 2. use your ears.


3. Forget about how you've previously set up amps. Pegging everything at 10 (or 11 or 12) just won't work anymore.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> 3. Forget about how you've previously set up amps. Pegging everything at 10 (or 11 or 12) just won't work anymore.


no manual for mine lol 37 years old

proud boogie owner


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Have you check their website? Lots of good stuff on there, from equipment manuals to tutorials on Class A and drunken Irishmen (an amusing explanation on how pentode/triode tubes work). If they don't have the manual you are specifically looking for, I would think any of the Mark 1, 2 or 3 manuals would help some (the amps were quite similar until the M4). At least give you some options you maybe haven't thought of? 

If nothing else, there's lots of pretty pictures of customs builds to cause a giant GAS attack.


----------

